# Can't run or uninstall Quicktime.



## Shelob (Aug 10, 2002)

Good evening Gentlemen, (and hopefully a few other ladies too).

I really need some help with a troublesome and unmovable Quicktime.

I can't play Quicktime files, I can't get Quicktime to work and I can't uninstall it - nor can I replace it with anything else.

When I go to any page with a Quicktime file I get the broken icon and now a message saying 'the plugin did not initialize properly'.

When I try to open Quicktime from the start menu all I get is 'Error # -2095."

When I try to access Quicktime Updater from the start menu is says ''Quicktime is not installed.''

When I try to Install a fresh Quicktime standalone WITHOUT itunes it says there is already a newer version of quicktime installed and it can't proceed without uninstalling the other one.

But...
When I try to uninstall Quicktime from the Start menu it says it 'doesn't exist or is not a valid uninstallation log file.''
I've tried uninstalling it from the control panel and got the same message.

I also tried to uninstall iTunes which I never use and nothing happened. It started 'preparing to guide you through set up' then it stopped and did nada.

I read that the Quicktime problem could be a conflict between Apple and XP and what is required is an activeX file, but when I go to the Apple Quicktime site (where the activeX is suppose to be automatically prompted for) it just displays a warning: ''the plugin did not initialize properly'' and nothing more happens.

I downloaded a Quicktime Alternative, but it seems reluctant to do anything while the 'real' Quicktime is still installed (apparently) somewhere on the computer.

I also read that it can be moved from the registry manually, but I really didn't want to mess about in there without having some much-needed advice from someone wiser!

I either want to repair it or get rid of it forever, can anyone please advise on how either one can be accomplished? I'm sick of this useless programme clogging up my computer, and still not being able to watch movie trailers!

Thanks and plates of cakes in advance.

---------------------------------------------------------------------
An HJT log, just in case.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 20:36:15, on 29-11-2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Programas\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\PavProt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\Programas\Ficheiros comuns\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Programas\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\Firewall\PavFires.exe
C:\Programas\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\PavFnSvr.exe
C:\Programas\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\Pavkre.exe
C:\Programas\Ficheiros comuns\Panda Software\PavShld\pavprsrv.exe
C:\Programas\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\pavsrv51.exe
C:\Programas\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\AVENGINE.EXE
C:\Programas\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\prevsrv.exe
C:\Programas\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\PsImSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdfmgr.exe
C:\Programas\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\apvxdwin.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\Programas\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\WebProxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDll32.exe
C:\Programas\Alcatel\SpeedTouch USB\Dragdiag.exe
C:\Programas\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Programas\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Programas\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Programas\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Programas\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Programas\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Soni\Os meus documentos\STUFF for pc 33\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = Hiperligações
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Programas\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cmaudio] RunDll32 cmicnfg.cpl,CMICtrlWnd
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpeedTouch USB Diagnostics] "C:\Programas\Alcatel\SpeedTouch USB\Dragdiag.exe" /icon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APVXDWIN] "C:\Programas\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\APVXDWIN.EXE" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Programas\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Programas\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Programas\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Programas\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Programas\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Programas\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Programas\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Programas\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by17fd.bay17.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1130341579484
O16 - DPF: {7D731A83-6C80-4EA4-9646-5E06A0513274} (Sandlot Loader Control) - http://www.shockwave.com/content/barnyardinvasion/slgwebinstall.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A54032D-31F7-400D-B184-83B33BDE65FA} (MSN File Upload Control) - http://sc.groups.msn.com/controls/FileUC/MsnUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://chat.msn.com/controls/msnchat45.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{686AA54E-48AA-465F-9330-1ED8A4E692F4}: NameServer = 194.65.100.117
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Programas\Ficheiros comuns\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Programas\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: Panda Firewall Service (PAVFIRES) - Panda Software - C:\Programas\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\Firewall\PavFires.exe
O23 - Service: Panda Function Service (PAVFNSVR) - Panda Software - C:\Programas\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\PavFnSvr.exe
O23 - Service: Panda Pavkre (Pavkre) - Panda Software - C:\Programas\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\Pavkre.exe
O23 - Service: Panda PavProt (PavProt) - Panda Software - C:\Programas\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\PavProt.exe
O23 - Service: Panda Process Protection Service (PavPrSrv) - Panda Software - C:\Programas\Ficheiros comuns\Panda Software\PavShld\pavprsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Panda anti-virus service (PAVSRV) - Panda Software - C:\Programas\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\pavsrv51.exe
O23 - Service: Panda Preventium+ Service (PREVSRV) - Panda Software - C:\Programas\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\prevsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Panda IManager Service (PSIMSVC) - Panda Software Internacional - C:\Programas\Panda Software\Panda Titanium Antivirus 2005\PsImSvc.exe


----------



## Shelob (Aug 10, 2002)

I'll make a cup of tea for anyone who can help me...
... cake?


----------



## ohheck (Jan 5, 2003)

i see you've googled for a fix already - bummer i didnt find anything you havent already - 
how about - uninstall itunes, reboot and try to uninstall QT, then install the standalone?
or go back to version 6.5?
Close the program tray icon (lower right corner of taskbar) before trying to remove (or installing standalone)? ( or ctrl alt del and close these first: iTunesHelper.exe, qttask.exe)

or:
Start - Run - copy and paste this into the run box:

*C:\WINDOWS\unvise32qt.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\QuickTime\Uninstall.log*

(check to see if there is a file "uninstall.log" in the C:\WINDOWS\System32\QuickTime folder)

last resort (since you cant get rid of it anyway) -
delete c:\program files\quicktime folder and c:\windows\system32\quicktime folder
run regedit - delete these keys:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\QuickTime
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Apple Computer, Inc.\QuickTime

links - 
http://72.14.203.104/search?q=cache...222898/an/0/page/4+quicktime+error+2095&hl=en

http://72.14.203.104/search?q=cache...hread/t-71668.html+quicktime+error+2095&hl=en

http://72.14.203.104/search?q=cache...1143/ShowPost.aspx+quicktime+error+2095&hl=en

http://72.14.203.104/search?q=cache...ftopict441804.html+quicktime+error+2095&hl=en

please email me my tea and cake....


----------



## Shelob (Aug 10, 2002)

Dear me, what a terrible hostess I am!
Please consider a fine cup of earl grey and a serious slice of the very best chocolate gateaux most definitely yours!
Thank you very much for your help!! 
(Cream and sugar in the tea?)


----------



## ekersten08 (Jan 10, 2006)

I tried everything you said and it did not work when i tried to delete .c:\program files\quicktime folder .. it said..Cannot delete : Access is denied ... Make sure the disk is not full or write protected and that the file is not currently in use. What do I do?


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Try using Dr. Delete---you can find it here---press on Dr. Delete, read instructions and download. http://www.docsdownloads.com/Tier1/dr-delete.htm


----------



## PUG (Dec 16, 2002)

This has been a real bummer as I have some urgent work to do. If anyone can help I will gladly stir the sugar and cut the cake on behalf of Shelob

I have Your Uninstaller (installed) and it didn't fix either. Have some other issues that may contribute to this but will search other posts before including here.

Shelob - do you need me to bring some forks & serviettes for our helpers?

--
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:54:52 a.m., on 12/01/2006
Platform: Windows 2000 SP4 (WinNT 5.00.2195)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\crypserv.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Kerio\Personal Firewall 4\kpf4ss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MSTask.exe
C:\Program Files\Uniblue\WinBackup 2.0\wbscheds.exe
C:\Program Files\Kerio\Personal Firewall 4\kpf4gui.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\WBEM\WinMgmt.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\mspmspsv.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Geek Superhero\GeekSuperhero.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\Geek Superhero\GeekSuperhero.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
C:\Program Files\UnH Solutions\IE Privacy Keeper\IEPrivacyKeeper.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Tmas\Tmas.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Distillr\AcroTray.exe
C:\Program Files\GetRight\getright.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgbhp.exe
C:\Program Files\Kerio\Personal Firewall 4\kpf4gui.exe
C:\Hijack This\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.docsdownloads.com/Tier1/dr-delete.htm
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: bho2gr Class - {31FF080D-12A3-439A-A2EF-4BA95A3148E8} - C:\Program Files\GetRight\xx2gr.dll
O2 - BHO: SpywareGuard Download Protection - {4A368E80-174F-4872-96B5-0B27DDD11DB2} - C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\dlprotect.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINNT\system32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Geek Superhero] C:\Program Files\Geek Superhero\GeekSuperhero.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINNT\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InCD] C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IE Privacy Keeper] "C:\Program Files\UnH Solutions\IE Privacy Keeper\IEPrivacyKeeper.exe" -startup
O4 - Startup: Trend Micro Anti-Spyware.lnk = C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Tmas\Tmas.exe
O4 - Startup: SpywareGuard.lnk = C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Trend Micro Anti-Spyware.lnk = C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Tmas\Tmas.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Acrobat Assistant.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Distillr\AcroTray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: GetRight - Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\GetRight\getright.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with GetRight Pro - C:\Program Files\GetRight\GRdownload.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open with GetRight Pro Browser - C:\Program Files\GetRight\GRbrowse.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Sothink SWF Catcher - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O9 - Extra button: Bug Swatter Options - {99FEA1A2-7881-11D1-A9E2-00403320FCF2} - C:\Program Files\Geek Superhero\GeekSuperheroX.dll
O9 - Extra button: Popup Slapdown Options - {A1100DDB-B277-4CAA-A640-B299D79FE25E} - C:\Program Files\Geek Superhero\GeekSuperheroX.dll
O9 - Extra button: Phishing Net Options - {B1100DDB-B277-4CAA-A640-B299D79FE25E} - C:\Program Files\Geek Superhero\GeekSuperheroX.dll
O9 - Extra button: Sothink SWF Catcher - {E19ADC6E-3909-43E4-9A89-B7B676377EE3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sothink SWF Catcher - {E19ADC6E-3909-43E4-9A89-B7B676377EE3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O12 - Plugin for .png: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\npqtplugin5.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1124829673843
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O23 - Service: Apache - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Apache Group\Apache\Apache.exe" --ntservice (file missing)
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Crypkey License - Kenonic Controls Ltd. - C:\WINNT\SYSTEM32\crypserv.exe
O23 - Service: Logical Disk Manager Administrative Service (dmadmin) - VERITAS Software Corp. - C:\WINNT\System32\dmadmin.exe
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: InCD Helper (InCDsrv) - Ahead Software AG - C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Kerio Personal Firewall 4 (KPF4) - Kerio Technologies - C:\Program Files\Kerio\Personal Firewall 4\kpf4ss.exe
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Macromedia - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: WinBackup Scheduler (WinbackupScheduler) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Uniblue\WinBackup 2.0\wbscheds.exe


----------



## PUG (Dec 16, 2002)

Hi Shelob, not that I want to send you away from TSG but addy below may solve our problems as the person seemed to. I am about to have a go, Talk soon. ~~

http://www.webuser.co.uk/forums/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/222898/an/0/page/7

*** note to mederators: is it OK to link to another Forum???


----------



## PUG (Dec 16, 2002)

Yay, it worked for me, quick & easy to.

Frist do a search for "quicktime" to get familiar with next steps. I had 32 files found
but now after changes and REINSTALL I have 52 files.

2 - Now go into SAFE MODE (restart and F8 @ the countdown screen.

3 - New Search for Quicktime
So look at the 1st entry: should be - QUICKTIME FOLDER - C:\program files
(I had deleted this folder days before starting but you may still have)

Below in Green I left as is

Red I deleted.

QUICKTIME PLUGINS - C:\program files \ Internet Explorer etc etc
QUICKTIME HTML - C:\program files \-Macromedia etc etc
QUICKTIME PLUGINS - C:\program files \ Mozilla Firefox etc etc
QUICKTIME HJT - C:\HiJack this
plus similar

Note I left my original downloaded QuicktimeInstaller.exe file in C:WINNT\Downloaded Installations\ {EA blabla327457432757502350327572-857253275874385485 BLA BLA
QUICKTIME bla bla bla - C:\WNNT\system32
QUICKTIME bla bla bla - C:\WNNT\system32\QuickTime
QUICKTIME bla bla bla - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users
QUICKTIME bla bla bla - C:\Documents and Settings\ME

~~~~~ At this point you could try Restart and Install, if it works the reinstall will give you preference otions which did not happen on previous attemps. If you have no luck do the above deletes again and try steps below with caution.
~~~~
OK - Now Try this but please understand I am not a pro and this may affect your PC

I only did because I know I have not got the program and dont intend to install the ITunes + Qtime edition. I installed an older Version 5.0.2 ???

Start - RUN - Type REGEDIT hit OK

go to- HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE - + SOFTWARE - + Apple Computer Inc - + Ipod /stop Delete bottom of file Not the (Default)

then go to - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE - + SOFTWARE - + Apple Computer Inc - + QuickTime- = Active X /Stop
and 
Installed flies - /stop Just see if there are many entries on the right I had a few red ab and a few blue 0ii0ii . I deleted what I could leaving default alone. : )

(After REinstall there are many more folders and reg's in this location)

Close down and restart.

Good luck.
Took longer to write this out than fix. TSG people you rock. Sugar??


----------



## PUG (Dec 16, 2002)

HHHHHHHHHHHHaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Classic! 

Might help if I looked at the dates of thread, well hopefully someone can use my link + info. 

Think i'll to have my cake and eat it too.


----------



## cpwhyte (Jan 17, 2006)

This morning I was operating Windows XP with the latest version of Apple Quicktime. When I decided to load a music CD titled "LCD: Zorbas Dance" - 1996 with my intention to watch the included music video, the CD decided to install QuickTime 32 - the old and early version of QuickTime. It did this without question and without my approval. Obviously the CD is old and is intended for older operating systems like the one we had back then, Windows 95.

Please could somebody help me in this matter? I noticed that it had actually installed the old version when I saw the two icons, QuickTime and QuickTime 32 on the Control panel page. I have uninstalled the latest version of QuickTime but the QuickTime 32 icon is still on the Control Panel page, I am unable to uninstall this one though. 2.1.2.59 is the version. 25-8-96 is the file date listed on the quicktime component page.

Thanks.


----------



## PUG (Dec 16, 2002)

Hi cpwhyte. Unfortunately I am not an XP man so cant say exactly what may transpire if you try my remedy above. Have you tried a search for the amount of Quicktime files you have, and where they are stored?

Seem's a bit mean that the CD didn't ask before actually installing Qtime. I wonder if there is a setting allowing such a program to install automatically that your OS (XP) may need to have turned off/on. Worth looking at.

Let us know what you find. Also you might need to learn how to make an official search LOG for trouble using - *Hijack This*. Dont have link for this but please search forum and youll find easily.

p


----------



## cpwhyte (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Pug,

Thanks very much for the advice. Thankfully I was able to follow the directions of a Google Groups user who had originally posted in 1999 (which shows how old Quicktime 32 was, it came out in 1996 I think and I can't believe that CD installed it).

Below is what the guy had to say
_Do a search for all files named "qt". There is one called qtdel.exe (as I
recall) whose icon consists of a red slash through the usual Quick Time icon.
It'll uninstall it.

Good Luck
Bill Higdon _

http://groups.google.com.au/group/a...?lnk=st&q=qtdel&rnum=1&hl=en#df2d99cd16d763e2


----------



## cpwhyte (Jan 17, 2006)

This is just a post from the Google Groups (in the same post)
_
So Q/Time32 has no uninstall progem in its folder on my prog list and it is
not listed in the Add/Remove software utility its also placed its self
on my control panel._


----------



## PUG (Dec 16, 2002)

Hey there cpwhyte, 

I'm glad you got the little snake. It's funny actually QuickTime has been both a pain in the butt and a great learning tool outside of what its actually for. If you read the end of your last add-on post they have concerns about QTs presence in the Control Panels. Many times I have uninstalled QT with the same question. 

One thing that has always bugged me was that many of the Media Players seem determined to take over the look and feel of your Icons (media). RealPlayer and QT have both been quite sneaky not making it obvious nor easy to sort out.

-- Regarding your last post's, if you wanted you could have come back to this page and your 1st post of the day (or any during last 24hrs) would have an EDIT button below to just add your little extra bit. (not telling you suck eggs I hope).

Hope you continue to use TSG and Google Groups will just get better and better I believe.

Cheers


----------



## fifthace (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi,

I found this useful.

Windows Installer CleanUp Utility

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;290301

Breathe deep,

Fred


----------



## jbutler5631 (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey fithace, this was excellent advice! All I had to do was install the Windows uninstaller utility, run it, then try the add / remove programs again, and it worked!!! I did not have to do any of the other things suggested in the thread. I am so happy this worked that I signed up to this website just to thank you!

Thank you!!!
:up: 
:up:

--Jason


----------



## tau devi lal (May 11, 2007)

just upgraded quicktime from apple website to quicktime 7 on vista as the end user had quicktime 5.x installed which has compatibility issues with vista.once upgraded uninstalled the same from add or remove programs.:up:


----------



## tau devi lal (May 11, 2007)

windows uninstaller utility does not work for this issue.


----------

